# UV filter for killing green water



## gilya (Jun 10, 2018)

Looking for a good and not expensive UV filter for 400L planted aquarium. 

Any recommendations? 

Secondly, Should I keep it working just to the period of killing the green water algee? Or it important to keep it all year working ? (4 hours a day)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Green killing algae machine product 

best cheap UV brand available currently.


----------

